# Old Kyosho 4wd touring car



## d4man (May 3, 2005)

What kind of car is this? A friend gave it to me and it works but needs the rubber band between the front and rear diff's. The old nicd battery charges and the radio works. 

Kyosho 1 

Kyosho 2

Kyosho 3


----------



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

That car realy is not that old. It came out about the time the kx-one (kyoshos pro ep touring car) I beleve that it is part of the pure ten series. and by looking at the shocks on the car it looks like it is the rally version. Hope that helps

P.S. if there is anything else you want to know about your car or any other kyosho car just pm me and I should be able to help you.


----------



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

one more thing. the "rubber band" you speak of is not a rubber band. it is called a drive belt or just a belt. you will probably need to do some looking around because many places have stoped carying kyoshos pure ten series of cars so it may be hard to get a new drive belt. but look on the bright side now you have a accedental front wheel drive car


----------

